# Gamer PC Beratung für Kauf



## TheHit (20. April 2014)

*Gamer PC Beratung für Kauf*

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir einen GamerPC kaufen.
Benötig eure Hilfe dazu. 
Mein Budget liegt zwischen 800€ - 1000€ 
Was könnt Ihr mir da empfehlen?
Nach Möglichkeit Bitte auch eine Seite wo ich das alles zusammen stellen kann und zusammen gebaut geliefert bekomme 

 Ich habe mal das hier zusammengestellt. Was haltet Ihr davon?
 Was meint Ihr?
*Prozessor:* 4x 3.4 GHz Intel Core i5-4670K Haswell  *Grafikkarte:* 4096 MB GeForce GTX770  *Arbeitsspeicher:* 8 GB [2x 4GB] DDR3-1600 Kingston  *Festplatte / SSD:* 250 GB SSD + 1,0 TB Festplatte  *Betriebssystem:* 64bit Windows 8.1 - Professional  *Optisches Laufwerk:* 22-fach Dual Layer DVD±RW  *CPU Kühler:* 70mm Standard Box-Kühler  *Mainboard:* ASUS H87-PRO  *Gehäuse:* Eterno K-five Demon Hunter - schwarz  *Netzteil:* 600 W Bequiet Pure Power L8  *Multicardreader:* Kein Multicardreader  *PCI Erweiterungskarten:* 4x USB3.0 Port PCIe-Erweiterungskarte  *Zusätzliche Festplatte:* Keine Festplatte  *Zusätzliches Laufwerk:* Kein optisches Laufwerk  *Office Software:* Keine Office Software  *Security Software:* Keine Security software  *Wireless LAN:* WLAN PCI 300Mbit TP-Link TL-WN851ND

Vielen Dank im Voraus
Grüße Ahmet


----------



## Shorty484 (20. April 2014)

Das sieht schon ganz gut aus, nur einwas stimmt nicht:
Du hast einen Prozessor zum Übertakten gewählt, aber das Mainboard ist nicht zum Übertakten geeignet.

Wenn Du übertakten willst brauchst Du ein Mainboard mit Z-Chipsatz (erkennbar am "Z" im Namen) und einen besseren Kühler für die CPU.

Wenn Du nicht übertakten willst reicht ein i5 ohne "k".

Hardwareversand wäre eine gute Adresse für den PC, die bauen komplett für 30 € zusammen.


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2014)

Jo, da stimm ich Shorty zu. Außerdem:

- bei Windows brauchst Du keine professional-Version, außer du weiß 100Pro, was die Unterschiede zu home premium sind und weißt genau, dass Du diese unterschiede benötigst

- wozu noch ne USB-Zusatzkarte? Das Board hat hinten 6x USB, dazu noch auf dem Board Anschlüsse, um bis zu 8x Front-USB oder hinten (als Slotblende) zu nutzen. Es sind zwar "nur" bix zu 4x USB3.0, aber 3.0 macht eh nur dann Sinn, wenn Du sehr schnelle USB-Sticks oder USB-Festplatten benutzt, und da sollten doch 4 Ports reichen, oder?

- das Netzteil ist an sich schon zu viel - da reicht locker eine Version mit 480-550W vom L8- Es schadet natürlich nicht, mehr Watt zu nehmen (außer dem Portemonnaie  )

- WLAN würd ich einfach per USB-Stick nehmen, das läuft mit guten Sticks problemlos und einwandfrei. Bei guten Sticks ist dann auch ein langes Kabel dabei, so dass Du den Stick gut platzieren kannst, das Kabel hat dabei auch Antennenwirkung


----------



## TheHit (20. April 2014)

Hallo Shorty,
 Hallo Herbboy,

 vielen Dank für eure Tipps und Infos.
 Ich stelle mal einen neuen zusammen 
 Stelle ich gleich hier rein.
 Danke.


----------



## TheHit (20. April 2014)

Hier die neue Konfiguration: Preis ca. 1200.-
*Prozessor:* 4x 3.4 GHz Intel Core i5-4670 Haswell  *Grafikkarte:* 2048 MB GeForce GTX770  *Arbeitsspeicher:* 16 GB [2x 8GB] DDR3-1600 Kingston  *Festplatte / SSD:* 250 GB SSD + 1,0 TB Festplatte  *Betriebssystem:* 64bit Windows 8.1  *Optisches Laufwerk:* 22-fach Dual Layer DVD±RW  *CPU Kühler:* 80mm Silent Scythe Kozuti  *Mainboard:* ASUS H87-PRO  *Gehäuse:* Eterno K-five Demon Hunter - schwarz  *Netzteil:* 630 W Bequiet Pure Power L8 CM  *Multicardreader:* Kein Multicardreader  *PCI Erweiterungskarten:* Keine Erweiterungskarte  *Zusätzliche Festplatte:* Keine Festplatte  *Zusätzliches Laufwerk:* Kein optisches Laufwerk  *Office Software:* Keine Office Software  *Security Software:* Keine Security software  *Wireless LAN:* Keine WLAN-Karte


----------



## Shorty484 (20. April 2014)

16 GB RAM sind eigentlich unnötig, 8 GB reichen völlig aus, aber schaden kanns auch nicht . Warum hast Du jetzt ein 630 Watt Netzteil gewählt, statt ein 550 Watt z. B.?


----------



## TheHit (20. April 2014)

ohh stimmt. Netzteil wird geändert.


----------



## TheHit (20. April 2014)

reicht die Grafikkarte aus mit 2GB. es gibt auch eine mit 4GB für 46.- Euro auspreis


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2014)

2GB reichen. Der PC ginge aber auch günstiger - wo hast Du denn die Preis her? Wenn ich den PC fast genau so zusammenstelle, komme ich bei hardwareversand.de auf ca. 1080€, mit 8GB RAM 1030€.


 Und der CPU-Kühler ist für sehr kleine Gehäuse gedacht und hat nen kleinen, schnellen Lüfter, den würde ich nicht nehmen - nimm einen normalen "Tower"-Kühler mit größerem Lüfter, das ist viel leiser


----------



## TheHit (20. April 2014)

können die den bei hardwareversand.de auch gleich zusammen bauen?
 welchen Monitor würdest du empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2014)

Hier kann man zusammenstellen hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC  kostet 30€. 


 Monitor ist ne Preisfrage - es gibt gute in 24 Zoll so ab 130-140€, mehr als 200€ sind nicht nötig, außer man will einen SEHR guten mit 140Hz usw. (macht das Bild angeblich "sanfter", kostet dann aber direkt eher 300€ )


----------



## TheHit (20. April 2014)

habe das auf der computerwerk.de Seite erstellt


----------



## TheHit (20. April 2014)

habe das auf der hardwareversand.de Seite erstellt ohne Software

 HV20Y467DE Intel Core i5-4670 Box, LGA1150 188,23 €
HV1140IXDE Gigabyte H87-HD3, ATX 80,01 €
HV20MI48DE 8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9 58,24 €
HV20MI48DE 8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9 58,24 €
HVALTWQCDE MS-TECH CA-0186 ATX-Midi Tower + 430 Watt Netzteil 120mm Lüfter 35,69 €
HV1025KXDE Inno3D GeForce GTX 770 HerculeZ 2000, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort 280,62 €
HV13SB71DE Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s 50,86 €
HV12SDU8DE SanDisk SSD X210 256GB 151,67 €
HV207ABADE ASUS DRW-24F1ST (Bulk) Silent 15,90 €
HVZPCDE Rechner - Zusammenbau 15,00 €
 Gesamtpreis: 934,46 €


----------



## TheHit (20. April 2014)

am besten du erstellst mir einen 
 sendest mir den link


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2014)

Also, das Gehäuse ist Müll, bzw. Gehäuse UND Netzteil für nur 36€, da ist das Netzteil Schrott.

 Siehe der link hier hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC   Das ist ein PC wie Deine Zusammenstellung, nur mit ordentlichem Gehäuse und Netzteil, und bei der SSD eine günstigere, die völlig reicht und ein sehr gutes Modell ist. Dazu noch ein CPU-Kühler, der etwas leiser/besser als der "Box"-lüfter ist. Mit Win8.1 und Zusammenbau kostet der der PC dann 1025€. 

 An sich reichen aber auch 8GB RAM völlig, dann kannst Du das Crucial Ballistix 2x4GB nehmen, was Du vorher rausgesucht hattest. Und der CPU-Kühler, den ich genommen hab, ist sehr leicht - ein teurer wäre dann leiser, aber den musst Du dann selber montieren, was aber auch nicht schwer wäre. Wenn Du nen besseren nehmen willst, dann zB den Arctic Cooler Freezer 13 bzw. 13 CO. Und bei der GTX 770 kannst Du auch die Hercules oder Zotac oder Gigabyte nehmen, die alle um die 280€ kosten - je nach dem, was auch auf Lager ist.

 WLAN hab ich jetzt noch nicht dazugetan, aber als Stick zB der TP-Link TL-WN823N  oder der Netgear N300 Wireless USB Mini Adapater  die kommen dann wohl separat in den Warenkorb und werden nicht auch mit dem Konfigurator zugefügt, weil man die ja nicht "einbaut". Sind beide auch im Schnitt gut bewertet, siehe Amazon TP-Link TL-WN823N Mini Wireless-N-USB-Adapter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör und http://www.amazon.de/NETGEAR-N300-Wireless-Mini-Adapater/dp/B0077N8Q8Q/


 Hier nochmal alle Teile

 HV20T467DE Intel Core i5-4670 Tray,3,4 GHZ, 6MB Cache, LGA 1150, VGA 179,91 €
HV1147VCDE ASUS H87M-PLUS (C2) 79,11 €
HV30J006DE RAIJINTEK Rhea Heatpipe CPU-Kühler, PWM - 92mm 15,73 €
HV20KI67DE 16GB-Kit Kingston HyperX blu. PC3-12800U CL10 123,34 €
HV203T36DE Thermaltake Commander MS-II, ohne Netzteil 41,12 €
HVR630TSDE Thermaltake Smart SE 630W / Modular 58,66 €
HV1026XKDE Palit GF GTX 770 OC 2GB with GeForce Experience 280,62 €
HV13SB71DE Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s 50,86 €
HV12CZS9DE Crucial M500 240GB SATA 6GB/s 6,4CM (2,5") 7mm 97,50 €
HV207SX8DE Samsung SH-224DB schwarz 13,50 €
HVSE8HW6DE OEM Microsoft Windows 8.1 64-bit inkl. Vorinstallation 69,90 €
HVZPCDE Rechner - Zusammenbau 15,00 €
 Gesamtpreis: 1.025,25 €


----------



## TheHit (21. April 2014)

oder den hier

 HV20T467DE Intel Core i5-4670 Tray,3,4 GHZ, 6MB Cache, LGA 1150, VGA 179,91 €
HV1137MEDE MSI Z87-G45 Gaming, ATX, Sockel 1150 118,16 €
HV20MI48DE 8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9 58,24 €
HV203CTHDE Cooltek Xanthos - Big Tower, ATX, schwarz, ohne Netzteil 75,96 €
HVR500L8DE be quiet! PURE POWER L8 500W 58,42 €
HV1025KXDE Inno3D GeForce GTX 770 HerculeZ 2000, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort 280,62 €
HV13SB71DE Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s 50,86 €
HV12SDU8DE SanDisk SSD X210 256GB 151,67 €
HV207ABADE ASUS DRW-24F1ST (Bulk) Silent 15,90 €
HVSE8HW6DE OEM Microsoft Windows 8.1 64-bit inkl. Vorinstallation 69,90 €
HVZPCDE Rechner - Zusammenbau 15,00 €
HVSETAKWXDE Windows Aktivierung inklusive aktueller Updates für Ihr gewähltes Betriebssystem 5,00 €
HVZBELADE Belastungstest für PC & Notebook inkl. Testprotokoll 39,99 €
 Gesamtpreis: 1.119,63 €
 Alle Preise sind Versandpreise

konfiguriert mit hardwareversand.de PC Konfigurator:
http://www.hardwareversand.de/pckonfigurator


----------



## TheHit (21. April 2014)

wunderbar vielen dank 
 den bestelle ich jetzt


----------



## TheHit (21. April 2014)

würdest du eine ssd Festplatte empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2014)

Ne SSD ist für Windows und alle "Alltagsprogramme" super, weil die so schnell lädt, dass du bei vielen Dingen das Gefühl hast, dass die schon offen waren und du sie nur in den Vordergrund geholt hast. Ich hab ja auch eine SSD mit 240GB eingefügt. 

Es würden aber 120GB schon reichen. Du musst nur aufpassen, dass Du Spiele dann nicht auch auf die SSD machst - die wird sonst zu schnell voll. Auch Origin und Uplay lieber auf die Festplatte installieren, denn wenn du die auf der SSD installierst, dann installieren die evlt. die Games dann automatisch auch auf die SSD. Bei Steam kannst Du vor der Installation jedes Spiels einen Ordner selber bestimmen, da wäre es nicht schlimm, wenn Du Steam auf die SSD machst. Bei Orgin und uplay weiß ich es aber nicht genau, daher lieber auf die Festplatte machen ODER halt selber vorher mal informieren  

Für Spiele bringt eine SSD aber nix, außer dass das Spiel schneller lädt. WENN Du genug Platz über hast, kannst Du natürlich das ein oder andere Game auch trotzdem auf die SSD machen


----------



## TheHit (21. April 2014)

Diese Festplatte habe ich getauscht HV12CZS9DE Crucial M500 240GB SATA 6GB/s 6,4CM (2,5") 7mm 97,50 €
 und die dazu genommen
*Produktbeschreibung: *Samsung 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256 - Solid-State-Disk - 256 GB - SATA-600
*Typ: *Solid-State-Disk - intern
*Kapazität: *256 GB

 Monitor:
*Produktbeschreibung: *Packard Bell Viseo 243DAbid - LED-Monitor - 61 cm ( 24" )
*Gerätetyp: *LED-hintergrundbeleuchteter LCD-Monitor - 61 cm ( 24" )
*Seitenverhältnis: *Breitbild - 16:9

 Tastatur:
*Produktbeschreibung: *Sharkoon Skiller - Tastatur
*Gerätetyp: *Tastatur - verkabelt
*Schnittstelle: *USB

 Was meinst Du?

 Danke Dir


----------



## TheHit (21. April 2014)

Hallo niemand da


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2014)

Die Samsung bringt Dir keine Vorteile, lass es bei der crucial. Die hat zwar auf dem Papier weniger Schreib-Speed, aber grad den brauchst Du im Alltag überhaupt nicht - wichtig ist die Zugriffszeit, die bei allen SSD fast 0 ist, und der Lesespeed, und bei letzteren kommt es dann auch nicht auf 100MB/s mehr oder weniger an, da man von SSD nur selten mal große Datenmengen liest (schreiben sowieso nicht)

 Monitor: ich würd eher ein bisschen mehr ausgeben, zB der Asus VS248H ASUS VS248H


----------



## TheHit (21. April 2014)

Hallo jemand da


----------



## TheHit (21. April 2014)

Hey Danke für deine Antworten.
Mache ich genau so
Bestelle ich gleich heute

Vielen Dank.


----------



## TheHit (21. April 2014)

Hallo Herbboy,

 vielen Dank noch mal.
 Habe soeben den PC incl. Monitor bestellt. Ich freue mich darauf.
 Sobald alles da ist werde ich ein Bild posten


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2014)

Jo, dann berichte mal


----------



## TheHit (26. April 2014)

Hallo Herbboy,

vielen, vielen Dank nochmal für deine Unterstützung und für die Zusammenstellung.
Rechner ist am Donnerstag geliefert worden
Zusammen mit dem Empfohlenen Monitor ist das Teil der HAMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRR
Der PC ist Wahnsinn, Super schnell. Die grafische Auflösung mit der Karte und auf dem Monitor ist klasse.
DANKE DANKE DANKE

Liebe Grüße
Ahmet


----------

